

The Gilad Shalit Prisoner Swap - dropshopsa
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/israel/8833179/Gilad-Shalit-release-live.html

======
dropshopsa
What are your thoughts on The Gilad Shalit Prisoner Swap?

